# starting seedlings ebb and flow Q.



## sicnarf (Mar 30, 2006)

My seeds have cracked (3 out of 4). I have them in 4 inch rockwool cubes. I made sure the cubes were moist by pouring distilled water over them. THey are sitting in the ebb and flow ready to go, but I have a question first before I add my nutes and turn the pump on. 

1. Should I use just water until the seeds sprout with leaves or should I use 1/4 nutes right off the bat with them in the ebb and flow under full operation? 

2. Or just wait until they are a few inches tall to start using 1/4 strengh mix? 

3. Should I operated my pump 1 hour on 2 hours off right at the beginning or is this too much time in the solution mix for such a young seedling? 

THanks guys and gals. **note I asked this question in my grow journal section as well to double the chances of quality advice


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 31, 2006)

I dont think you want to flood them yet,  but you dont want them to dry out either.  I never used rockwool and havent done ebb and flo, but i wouldn't give them any nutes till there a couple weeks old.


----------

